
Ask HN: What's the best technical book that came out in the last decase - copyconstruct
I&#x27;ve enjoyed reading classic CS books like Unix Network Programming, but if you ask me to name a seminal book that came out in the last decade or so, I&#x27;d draw a blank.<p>What are some good CS books that are relatively new yet offers high quality technical content, the sort that can rival the classics but shed light on recent research and developments in Computer Science?
======
fiftyacorn
I really liked the google Site Reliability Engineering book -

[https://landing.google.com/sre/book.html](https://landing.google.com/sre/book.html)

And think that the chapter on Simplicity is one of the most important chapters
any developer can read -

[https://landing.google.com/sre/book/chapters/simplicity.html](https://landing.google.com/sre/book/chapters/simplicity.html)

------
brudgers
Art of Computer Programming, Volume 4A: Combinatorial Algorithms, Part 1.

